# G28 Crank Position Sensor - Bad Symptoms???



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone experienced a faulty crank position sensor? What symptoms did you have? Post your experiences please I am trying to diagnose before running the voltmeter/ohmmeter on it tonight. Thank you.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Has anyone experienced a faulty crank position sensor? What symptoms did you have? Post your experiences please I am trying to diagnose before running the voltmeter/ohmmeter on it tonight. Thank you.


It's a common failure. They tend to work ok when cold and fail when they're hot. A multimeter test on them doesn't always work. They are a solid state hall effect sensor that can be 'kind of' broken. Ugh. I hate those problems, but if you're having issues with the EPC light coming on while driving sometimes, that is a common reason for having the problems.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

groggory said:


> It's a common failure. They tend to work ok when cold and fail when they're hot. A multimeter test on them doesn't always work. They are a solid state hall effect sensor that can be 'kind of' broken. Ugh. I hate those problems, but if you're having issues with the EPC light coming on while driving sometimes, that is a common reason for having the problems.


Problem definitely gets worse when car is hot and revving past 3000 rpm. My motor has 160,000 miles on the original sensor. I am not sure what the average lifespan is on one of these things.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I pulled this code from the ECU this morning 

Trouble code 5 ; P0321 Ign./Distributor Eng.Speed Inp.Circ.	Range/Performance


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just swap out the sensor. It's not too hard and it's likely the problem.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

groggory said:


> Just swap out the sensor. It's not too hard and it's likely the problem.


I'm going to order one I just like to have a solid diagnosis first. The sensor seemed to ohm out correctly when cold. Around 950 ohms. After I drove the car around the block it went up to around 1050. I didn't beat on it so the motor wasn't screaming hot just normal operating temp.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I'm going to order one I just like to have a solid diagnosis first. The sensor seemed to ohm out correctly when cold. Around 950 ohms. After I drove the car around the block it went up to around 1050. I didn't beat on it so the motor wasn't screaming hot just normal operating temp.


An oscilloscope would probably be a better tool for this one. :-/ Always more tools huh?


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, while you are driving, the car can at any moment halt like there is a problem sudden loss of power supply.
Just change it. 


Audi A3 2001
1.8T (AUQ) 8L. 
6Spd Manual Shift
***Galaxy S3***


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2014)

My car quite at a stop sign. Wouldn't fire( just cranked). Towed it home. Worked intermittently for me until it gave out totally.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## KiDGiB (Jan 28, 2013)

Trouble starting and running rough.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Its the crank sensor

Audi A3 2001
1.8T (AUQ) 8L. 
6Spd Manual Shift
***Galaxy S3***


----------



## Tony K (Jun 30, 2006)

Mine just died, too. Code 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal
P0322 - 004 No Signal/Communication

Car stalled at a stop sign.
I restarted, it idled at ~1200RPM, and EPC light came on.
I said I'll look at it when I get home.

Got home, car does not start at all.


Question: I don't want to buy the wrong sensor. Car is a 2003 Passat wagon, FWD, Automatic. Engine code AWM. What is the exact sensor I need? Part number? 

Thanks!


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, been off for some time now, sorry for the delay. 
Anyway best way would be getting out that one then copy off the part number but if it's not labelled, then go get this part number
078906433A
hope that helps

Cheers

Automotive Electrician


----------

